# Steam Drifter



## frogy (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi ive seen that in the copies of May and June 1993 Model Boats they did a feature and plans for a steam drifter. Well I managed to get the may copy from ebay but cant find the june edition, anyone know where I might get it?. Thanks.


----------



## Marsh. (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi, I have the Mag. will scan and send when I get time (if you want)
Marsh.
PS The plans are not in the mag you have to order.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

If your stuck for drifter plans give me a pm


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

I ran across some "wood drifter" plans a while back, if you have no luck elsewhere PM me.


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

frogy said:


> Hi ive seen that in the copies of May and June 1993 Model Boats they did a feature and plans for a steam drifter. Well I managed to get the may copy from ebay but cant find the june edition, anyone know where I might get it?. Thanks.


Was it the drifter Formidable, I drew the plans.
regards,
Jim


----------

